# HAPPY NEW YEAR!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope you all have a wonderful NEW YEAR!!!! Wow I can't believe today is the last day of 2010! It was a GORGEOUS morning! I was up for the sunrise and everything was cast in a beautiful pink and orange glow! Clouds came back, but now the sun is peaking again. High today of 62!!!! 
What a way to end the year!

I hope whatever you all have planned tonight for celebration goes great, and everyone stays safe!

I don't plan on going anywhere, I'd rather be home with the kids, where it's quiet! I like watching the countdown on tv. And with Ithma due tomorrow I'd rather be close to home anyway  Goat sitting waiting for baby...what a way to bring in the new year! :wink:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi of 62 - NO FAIR!! 
Here in Oregon, high of 40, but thankfully after weeks of straight rain and slushies we finally have a few days without the yucky wet rain!! 

I also cannot believe that 2010 is already over!?!?! How did that happen? Where did it go? How am I going to squish all my 2010 to-do's and resolutions into one day now?!?!?! Ahhhh, I feel like the rabbit in Alice N Wonderland...."I'm late, I'm late, ..." I'll just tell myself to get it done before winters over...  


Happy New Year to everyone here....looks like New Years Eve and Day should bring in some baby goaties on the board here! Hooray! Can't think of a better way to celebrate than that! 


:stars: :fireworks: Here we come 2011!!! :fireworks: :stars:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Traci I am with ya! I am at the point where as long as someting gets done...that's a good enough accomplishment LOL
It was very cold for us the entire month. We usually have temps 30s/40s, but this past month our average was 20s! YUCK! So having a pleasant day is such a relief. We'll have more normal temps after this with highs in the 30s/low 40s. I'm near Lexington, KY and we get a little bit of everything here!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I know...I can't believe this year has come and gone! It went so so fast! Hope everyone has an awesome New Year!!


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

Went to the barn this morning in a pair of shorts with a long sleeve t shirt and crocs on. This is the only thing I love about florida. Can't wait to get back to Ky.


Anybody want some free oranges. Come and get them.


Tom


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It's in the 20's this morning... with a high of 49 today....it is... a beautiful and sunny day... :thumb:

Happy New Year....have a safe and happy day and night ...everyone~!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

It's going to be 2011 in 30 minutes here 

Happy New Year!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Myakkagoater said:


> Went to the barn this morning in a pair of shorts with a long sleeve t shirt and crocs on. This is the only thing I love about florida. Can't wait to get back to Ky.
> 
> Anybody want some free oranges. Come and get them.
> 
> Tom


I haven't been to Florida in a long time  My dad and step mom plan to move there I think this summer? They are in IN and are at the point they don't want to deal with the harsh winters anymore.

I love KY, I moved here almost 11 years ago and not sure I'd ever want to live anywhere else. I love horses, and that's what brought me here, and I feel this is where my heart belongs


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Wait....its new years eve???

haha I still cant believe it, ive been in denial all day. This year has gone SO fast, honestly the fastest ever, I hate years like this! I like when it goes by slow

But I hope everyone has a great night, please be careful, and happy new year to those that are already in it!

Please let the new year bring happiness, I am just happy to be alive


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's almost 11pm and hubby is sleeping on the couch....LOL It feels weird tonight, it just doesn't feel like New Years Eve! usually I am ready to celebrate, doing stuff with the kids and listening to the tv. But tonight, just relaxing while the kids play and hubby snores is enough celebrating for me  Something tells me I should get some zzz's tonight...Ithma might keep me busy the next couple of days unless she surprises me and kids tomorrow on her due date!


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Time flies like an arrow... can't believe 2010 is over already. But 2011: BRING IT ON! I can't wait to see what'll happen. 

Sticking close to home tonight - chatted with some friends, played tri-ominoes and dutch blitz with the fam, and [planning to] stay up late.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!* :stars: :cheers: :fireworks:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope you all had a fun night! I was in bed about 12:04am LOL We live near a small town, so not many options for eating out and decided to have Long John Silvers. OMG the GREASE!!!! BLEH!!!! I don't recall eating more grease there than food! It made my stomach hurt  I think I"ll call and complain because that was way too greasy, worst I've ever had there before. 
I feel better this morning though, but my stomach still feels a little yucky. Well back to bed for a while!


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

oh ya I had a fun night.....


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

Nobody was on any forum and had a baby emergency.ugggg


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh no! I hope everything is okay now?


----------

